# Tiida 2008 Audio System



## Aijazask (Sep 6, 2011)

I want to know if Tiida 2008 audio system supports mp3 CDs.


----------



## autoadas (Apr 9, 2012)

Aijazask said:


> I want to know if Tiida 2008 audio system supports mp3 CDs.


yes,it suppots MP3 and CDS


----------

